# How do you get an 80/20 split?



## Ruleboy (Aug 1, 2015)

Just been an Uber driver for one week. When I signed up they told me the split would be 72/28. After reading some postings on this site and watching videos on YouTube I see most drivers are referring to an 80/20 split. How can I improve my split or am I too late?


----------



## Ruleboy (Aug 1, 2015)

BTW, I drive a 2013 Acura MDX.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

In some markets, they are experimenting with a new system. First say 20 rides of a period are at 30%, next number of rides 25%, then the rest at 20% for their cut...... That kind of thing. I thought it was only in California, a couple markets. Haven't heard much about it lately.

The percentage is what it is..... How well you do, matters much on how attentive to costs you happen to be. Drivers obsess over the percentage of the cut, but fail to recognize their own costs. 

How much you drive, how casual you are about this as a source of income is going to effect your math...... The push is to a more casual kind of workforce in this industry. Personally, that bothers me. You may have different thoughts on that.

Is your car paid for? Uber pushes insurance fraud on their drivers. Know your gaps and be aware you may have invalidated insurance. Uber does not have your car's protection in mind. You and it are disposable.

The cut is your cut...... look for find print or omitted info on Uber's part.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

2013 MDX? You're not doing uberX right? Christ people.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Raider said:


> 2013 MDX? You're not doing uberX right? Christ people.


silly thing to drive for chump change.


----------



## Ruleboy (Aug 1, 2015)

Huberis, I liked your first response better.

The MDX is all I've got.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Ruleboy said:


> Huberis, I liked your first response better.
> 
> The MDX is all I've got.


Sory bout that. I let that slip. I will say this much..... working with what you got makes sense. Given what you drive, you may want to keep it very casual. Work when it works for you and no more.

There is a tendency to convert the value of such a car into cash, at the cost of the deterioration of the vehicle, if you aren't careful. The most obvious is the car could get hit....... Is the car paid for?


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

If you can do uberXl then yea it makes more sense, but uberX and you will be driving at a loss.


----------



## Ruleboy (Aug 1, 2015)

Yep. All paid for. I'm 71 and retired. Ubering is better than carrying out groceries at the local grocery store. Just trying to occupy my daytime hours and staying out of trouble.


----------



## Ruleboy (Aug 1, 2015)

Raider-

From what I have read, my car qualifies for Uber Plus. But how do I upgrade? Can't find any info re contacting the powers-that-be at Uber.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh damn man if you're retired that means you worked enough. Just take the time and relax and enjoy life. Uber will make you agitated because you'll have to deal with stupid kids.


----------



## Skrillio (Jul 31, 2015)

Your doing uber XL right? On XL rides uber taxes 28%. Uber x is still 20%. Some cities they take 30% for x for newer drivers.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Raider said:


> If you can do uberXl then yea it makes more sense, but uberX and you will be driving at a loss.


Hard to imagine otherwise.

Ruleboy: Given what you will earn driving, assume you drive very casually, but still enough to be worth talking about. Take what you earn an hour with costs and Uber's cut taken into account..... Is what you are getting in return in any way shape or form congruent with the needs of a person driving such a car? It seems highly unlikely. If all you had to do was say, given my costs, could I simply replace this car with the income it is earning by driving rideshare?

I doubt it. If you do the math Raider is likely to be on target. You could be losing money. For real. That doesn't mean you don't make some cash.

I would be very concerned about your personal coverage. Have you disclosed?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Skrillio said:


> Your doing uber XL right? On XL rides uber taxes 28%. Uber x is still 20%. Some cities they take 30% for x for newer drivers.


XL isn't X.


----------



## Ruleboy (Aug 1, 2015)

Hubert's, are you talking about insurance coverage?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Ruleboy said:


> Yep. All paid for. I'm 71 and retired. Ubering is better than carrying out groceries at the local grocery store. Just trying to occupy my daytime hours and staying out of trouble.


Fish or read a book or read a book about fishing. Meet interesting people over fine espresso, stay out of bars.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Ruleboy said:


> Hubert's, are you talking about insurance coverage?


Yes, did you disclose to your insurance company?


----------



## Ruleboy (Aug 1, 2015)

No. Majority of miles will be personal.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Ruleboy said:


> No. Majority of miles will be personal.


Livery work is likely to void your personal insurance. If you are in an accident, say at fault, James River (Uber's Insurance) is likely to contact your insurer to see that you are insured. If you need to make a claim to damage done on your car during driving for them, there are gaps, and you are likely to need to make a claim with your provider first. If they find out what you are doing, you could have a major headache.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Ruleboy said:


> No. Majority of miles will be personal.


If you do the work, you are expected to disclose. Simple as that.


----------



## Skrillio (Jul 31, 2015)

Huberis said:


> XL isn't X.


I know that, maybe there mis categorizing and putting it under xl commission. If it was a city with the new higher commission it would be 30% not 28% right?


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Go to your Partner Dashboard (not the Driver App) and click on 'Profile.' At the very bottom you will see Contracts and one of them will be 'Service Fee Schedule.' Click on it and it will show you the services, rates and Uber's percentage for your city.

28% sounds like XL, but Uber changes things so check it out.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Skrillio said:


> I know that, maybe there mis categorizing and putting it under xl commission. If it was a city with the new higher commission it would be 30% not 28% right?


That new plan, I thought it was a tiered system. The first say 20 rides for the pay period would be at 30% and so on. I don't believe they have introduced the new protocol into more than two or three markets, all of them in California if I remember correct.


----------



## pBrennanLamb (Jul 29, 2015)

Ruleboy said:


> Just been an Uber driver for one week. When I signed up they told me the split would be 72/28. After reading some postings on this site and watching videos on YouTube I see most drivers are referring to an 80/20 split. How can I improve my split or am I too late?


I got 80% when I started last year (Santa Rosa CA), now I'm getting 75%. They never told me about the change. Is that legal?


----------



## Bill 99 (Apr 28, 2015)

ruleboy, just send in an email to support requestion your interest driving uber plus.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Driving UberX with a car like that is like getting a pizza deliver job and never taking any money for the pizzas you deliver. Would you do that???

tell uber you want a second car added to your profile for uberselect only. It will be your same car, but it's the only way as far as I know that Uber can set you up to take uberselect only. When you logon, you select the 2nd vehicle for Uberselect only. If you want to stay on UberX or UberXL, you need to sell that car and get a cheaper one.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uberselect-approved-list-of-vehicles.18850/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

pBrennanLamb said:


> I got 80% when I started last year (Santa Rosa CA), now I'm getting 75%. They never told me about the change. Is that legal?


Could you please post about Uber_SF jacking up the commission to 25% from 20% (perhaps with screenshots of 2 pay statements) in this thread:
*Look Out! 25%Commission Is Next For All UberX Drivers!*


----------

